# NETFLIX - site cannot be reached. took too long to respond



## cts1991 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi, I was using Netflix normally 02 days ago and it stop responding just suddenly. It has this message that the site cannot be reach. took too long to respond.

I have a Macbook Air and Ive tried Chrome and also Safari.

*This site can't be reached*
*www.netflix.com* took too long to respond.

Try:


Checking the connection
Checking the proxy and the firewall
Running Network Diagnostics
ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
Check your Internet connection
Check any cables and reboot any routers, modems, or other network devices you may be using.
Allow Chrome to access the network in your firewall or antivirus settings.
If it is already listed as a program allowed to access the network, try removing it from the list and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server…
Check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server: Go to Applications > System Preferences > Network > Advanced > Proxies and deselect any proxies that have been selected.

Ive tried all the steps given on CHrome but nothing worked.

My Netflix app runs perfectly well on my Iphone. Ive seen some posts here, tried the steps given but it still doesn't work.

How can I fix this? Any advice is appreciate.

Thank you!!!


----------



## TechSupportPenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

Try to run a speedtest on fast.com.

Does that work?


----------



## cts1991 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Daniel, 

sorry I didnt understand very well how running a speedtest would make my netflix work again. I understood is a test to see how is my wi fi connection, right? OK, knowing that, I decide to run a test with my 4G the Netflix page worked perfectly on my Macbook. Once I disconnected the 4G and got back to the Wi fi, it didnt work again.

Is it smt wrong with my Wi Fi provider then? 

Anyway, I got a 9.1 Mbps on fast.com and I dont know if this is good or not. 

How should I proceed?

thanks!


----------



## TechSupportPenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

cts1991 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> sorry I didnt understand very well how running a speedtest would make my netflix work again. I understood is a test to see how is my wi fi connection, right? OK, knowing that, I decide to run a test with my 4G the Netflix page worked perfectly on my Macbook. Once I disconnected the 4G and got back to the Wi fi, it didnt work again.
> 
> ...


Fast.com is powered by Netflix. So this helped me diagnose the issue you are having. You can not establish a connection to Netflix's servers.

You can connect to other websites correct? Just nothing powered by Netflix.

What DNS server are you using?

This website may help you check your DNS server.

When it works on your iPhone, are you on the same WiFi network as the one you are on your computer?

Most importantly, do you have any chrome extensions enabled?


----------



## cts1991 (Aug 8, 2017)

TechSupportPenguin said:


> Fast.com is powered by Netflix. So this helped me diagnose the issue you are having. You can not establish a connection to Netflix's servers.
> 
> You can connect to other websites correct? Just nothing powered by Netflix.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daniel!

Yes, I can connect others websites except Netflix. My DNS is 192.168.1.1 and thats the only number i have displayed.

Netflix just works on my phone if Im using the APP. Then yes, it works fine on wifi - and its the same one I use on my macbook. But if I try to access on Chrome through my phone, it doesnt work and I have the same error page as on my laptop.

extensions, yes, I have a few: most of them are from chrome, and then I have Skype, AdBlocks and this one called Cisco WebEx Extension which I use for work sometimes.


----------



## TechSupportPenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

cts1991 said:


> Thanks, Daniel!
> 
> Yes, I can connect others websites except Netflix. My DNS is 192.168.1.1 and thats the only number i have displayed.
> 
> ...


This may not solve the issue, but change your DNS to 8.8.8.8. The fact that the mobile application works and not the desktop one is boggling my mind.


----------



## cts1991 (Aug 8, 2017)

TechSupportPenguin said:


> This may not solve the issue, but change your DNS to 8.8.8.8. The fact that the mobile application works and not the desktop one is boggling my mind.


Wow Daniel, it worked! Thank you so much!

So it is ok to leave this DNS right? I dont have to use the old one anymore?

Thats amazing, thanks!


----------

